# Finally posted



## battalion51

I finally got my trip report posted on OTOL. It can be found here. Hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## Amfleet

Excellent trip report B-51!!!  Enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Viewliner

Amfleet said:


> Excellent trip report B-51!!!  Enjoyed reading it.


I agree with Amfleet. :lol:


----------



## Steve4031

Keep on railfanning. I feel the sameway about trains. Great trip report.

PS. Dont ever let anyone make you doubt yourself for liking trains as much as you do.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

Great work B-51!! Thanks for the good job!! You really know what you are doing!! I will have to re-reaD it several times. Makes me feel like I was there.


----------



## Guest

Why didn't you post it here?


----------



## Miami Joe

Great story, great pics!!!!


----------



## battalion51

Well I've been taking some heat lately at school because I'm (as the 31 year vet says) a Trekkie. My Spanish I (please excuse me while I hurl) notebook is plastered with equipment names, service names, shop names etc. Then yesterday I told this stupid freshmen that I wanted to work for Amtrak. She gave me this look and I'm like "Hey they make 45 Grand starting bi***!" Nobody disses me, Amtrak, or trains and gets away with it.


----------



## Amfleet

I have an Acela Express photo on my entrepeneurship calss notebook and a P-42 for my Algebra II binder, so I take some heat too, but it doesn't change who I'm freinds with. If anything no one really cares. I've also gotta deal with a school that has a circumference of a mile (serioisly, you walk around the school once, it's a one mile) and over crowded with 2100 students.


----------



## Viewliner

Amfleet said:


> I have an Acela Express photo on my entrepeneurship calss notebook and a P-42 for my Algebra II binder, so I take some heat too, but it doesn't change who I'm freinds with. If anything no one really cares. I've also gotta deal with a school that has a circumference of a mile (serioisly, you walk around the school once, it's a one mile) and over crowded with 2100 students.


I don't start till monday and all I've had is high school orientation because of middle school construction. There is no February or April vacation, only march  . Which means only a (Silver Meteor) trip in March. I may get a Washington (acela I hope!) this summer instead of an april trip.

Maybe I'll print out a 62091 picture for a binder.


----------



## Amfleet

Wow. You start late Viewliner. Most towns start in mid-late August, I started after Labor Day. We're such a lazy town they give us anything off. We have 2 weeks in December, 1 week in February, 7 days (not including weekends) in April, then we get out the 18 of June. Then add in 3 day weekends, half-days, "winter" days, teacher in service, and Thanksgiving vacation (3 days plus a weekend). Don't ask me how that adds up to 180. I take it your a freshamn. Good Luck!!! B)


----------



## AlanB

The schools here in NY City just started yesterday. I know this in part because they report it on the news down here, plus one of my clients runs a company that provides school buses for the NYC board of ed. In fact I was there today, and they were going nuts. Parents calling to find out why their kid has to get up at 7:00 for the bus, calling to find out why the child didn't get home yet, and anything else you can think of they were calling about. It was bedlam!

Worse traffic was very heavy tonight, since it's a weekend and the first night of Rosh Hashanah, then factor in that many drivers are still learning the routes. So more than half of the buses were running 15 to 30 minutes late.


----------



## Viewliner

Normally we get a week in December, February, and April along with a few days here and there, but they did construction on the middle schools (Heritage :lol: and Mt. Pleasant) and needed a later start so they cut the February and April weeks and gave us a week off in march only (may get a D.C Trip in the summer as a result). I did have High School orientation on wednesday. After my 180 (no more than 179 b/c I'll be on the Silver Meteor one day) I start working.

Thanks Jon  I am a freshman.


----------



## Amfleet

This being my Junior year, most important of them all, I have decided not to take any long train trips just because I can not miss any school. However, during February break I'm planning a trip to my grandparents on the Acela Express from Boston-New York, Keystone Service (with the new entertainment system) from New York to Paoli, SEPTA from Paoli to Philly, and Acela Regional from Philly to Boston (via Hartford and Springfeild). I'm trying to get a trip on the Downeaster, I doubt that will work out though. Also I'm off the the Big Railroad Hobby Show in Springfeild at the begining of February. Railfanning will be a lot more easier once I have my car lisence so I won't be dragging my parents around. Just got my permit yesterday. 

High School will be a lot of fun, but stay concentrated on your school work and don't to mess up. B)


----------



## Viewliner

Good luck on the road. Thanks for your advice I tend to be a serious student, do my homework, study, cooperate in class, and wind up getting A's and B's.


----------



## Amfleet

Same with me. Freshman year I tried taking all honors courses, but that was too stressful. Now I'm down to about half CP2 level, half honors (I'm not sure if things are leveled this way in other schools). Thanks about the raod. I don't plan to use my car other than around town as Amtrak will always be the way to go.


----------



## Viewliner

Amfleet said:


> Same with me. Freshman year I tried taking all honors courses, but that was too stressful. Now I'm down to about half CP2 level, half honors (I'm not sure if things are leveled this way in other schools). Thanks about the raod. I don't plan to use my car other than around town as Amtrak will always be the way to go.


Actually NJ Transit Is The Way To Go :lol: . Just kidding, i think an exception is Auto Train if you want to take it again.

I have

Spanish II Enriched

Geometry (Standard)

Biology Enriched (the one I'm most nervous about)

Global Studies CP 1

Computer Applications

Creative Photo

PE (4 Days/ Week) MP 1-3; Health MP 4

Lunch

English CP 1

2 things they told us to remeber, when asking for directions in the hall there is no 3rd floor and no pool :lol: .

Can't wait to take the Meteor again!


----------



## Amfleet

My school so big that we have 2 gyms, 2 cafaterias, one huge library, and over a mile of halls to get lost in. I literaly needed a map and compass to get around my first day of Freshman year. They didn't give us any orientation either.

You have 8 classes! I'm limited to 6. Each day I have four 1 hour classes, and one 1 1/2 hour class, plus a 1/2 an hour lunch in that longer block.

I have for classes:

- English III CP2

- Algebra II Honors

- Astronomy Multi-Level

- US History Honors

- Latin II CP2

- Entrepeneurship Multi-Level (1st term)

- New Business Multi-Level (2nd term)

This is all 2000 students at my high school when we stood on the football feild forming the letters "USA" as a September 11 tribute. I'm in the "A"


----------



## Amfleet

Just to add. The Auto Train would be great except I still have to drive with an adult in the car until I turn 17. Also the AT tends to run on the expensive side. I'm looking forward to my Acela trip though. B)


----------



## Viewliner

I decided to put this

http://www.geocities.com/skyline_view9711/abr62091.jpg

on my afternoon binder and this one on my Biology Binder

http://www.geocities.com/skyline_view9711/...hiladelphia.jpg


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

B51, on the subject of "taking heat for being a rainfan" just hang in there...it will get better as people see how serious you are. I actually took much more heat years ago than I do today, thankfully. Before Amtrak, people actually often thought trains had disappeared completely....I remember having to convince one old "gentlemen" who lived inW ashington, DC that they still had trains there---a city which has ALWAYS had tons of trains , today as well as then (in the mid 50's) For all the negative publicty Amtrak sometimes gets, I almost think that is better than the "no publicty" of earlier times, after trains were staring to fade....One intellectual problem I have today--many people think trips like what I just took was an organized tour or excursion...they do not realize that these are daily(or almost daily)commercial trains...i.e. REAL trains.Oh, well.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

Hey you guys still in school, Viewliner, Tristan,Amfleet,B51, have a good year...don't think so much about trains or anything else that your grades don't work for you...just make A's and B's like Viewliner.


----------



## Amfleet

Thanks Bill


----------



## Viewliner

Thank You Bill 

Trains tend to be an after homework thing except for the pictures I have on the two binders.


----------



## Amfleet

Trains seem to float in and out of my mind all day, but don't interfear with school work. Hope you first day back went well Viewliner. B)


----------



## Viewliner

It did thanks.


----------



## battalion51

My schedule is laughablly easy, even though I have three academics. I'm taking English II Honors, Spanish I, Cypress Singers, and World History Honors. I have at most half hour of homework a night, as we don't do paperwork in Chorus, and my History teacher doesn't believe in homework or tests. In Spanish I pretty much nap and read Trains Magazine since everyone else in my class is too stupid to understand (too much pot I guess). English all we do is group work, so smooth sailing for me this semster. Although I'd rather be on a train than in school.


----------



## Viewliner

Chief,

That makes two (if not all) of us.


----------



## Amfleet

ARE YOU KIDDING ME.  I get a pushed to the limit. 3 hours of homework each night, my teachers do "teach", but make it fun, plus I have AP Feild Biology, and a few electives outside of school. B-51 don't you have math or science? I would say you're in a true "Sophomore Slump". I went throught the same (a study hall, plus machnical drawing then rugualr classes minus the Latin). B)


----------



## Viewliner

I'm in between you guys as far as Homework goes. I do take electives that aren't too complicated (especially creative photo, where I'm bringing in some amtrak photos on tuesday). My teachers also "Teach"


----------



## Amfleet

My school has like absolutly NO budge so I take for granted the education I recieve from some really awsome teachers. For istance my Latin teacher is setting up a trip to Greece and Italy, and my Astronomy teacher uses his own money to buy many things that the school would never pay for.


----------



## Viewliner

Mine does well, its 17th in the state.


----------



## Allen Dee

battalion51 said:


> Well I've been taking some heat lately at school because I'm (as the 31 year vet says) a Trekkie. My Spanish I (please excuse me while I hurl) notebook is plastered with equipment names, service names, shop names etc. Then yesterday I told this stupid freshmen that I wanted to work for Amtrak. She gave me this look and I'm like "Hey they make 45 Grand starting bi***!" Nobody disses me, Amtrak, or trains and gets away with it.


Way to go Battalion! I used to take a lot of heat for my obsession with transportation when I was in school. At least you were able to get away with calling the bi*** a bi***!  In my day I would have been expelled.


----------



## Amfleet

My teachers even sware. They'll say about anything, but the f-word. However, they use the words sparingly unlike me who's says about 500 swares a day (give or take  ).


----------



## Viewliner

Allen, welcome to the forums. In school the most I get is a little chuckle out of the photos on my binder.


----------



## Amfleet

I usually get "what is that thing" from a picture of a P-42 hanging in my locker.


----------



## Allen Dee

battalion51 said:


> My schedule is laughablly easy, even though I have three academics. I'm taking English II Honors, Spanish I, Cypress Singers, and World History Honors. I have at most half hour of homework a night, as we don't do paperwork in Chorus, and my History teacher doesn't believe in homework or tests. In Spanish I pretty much nap and read Trains Magazine since everyone else in my class is too stupid to understand (too much pot I guess). English all we do is group work, so smooth sailing for me this semster. Although I'd rather be on a train than in school.


B51,

I used to sneak copies of "Trains" magazine to school, too! 

Speaking of "Trains", have you read the September, 2002, issue?

There is an article titled "Hard Lessons" that you might want to read several times before deciding on a railroading career. I spent 25 years of my life in the transportation (but not railroading) industry. As a result, I have no wife, no kids, and very few friends. Bottom line: it's not an easy life. But if that's what you want, go for it!


----------



## Viewliner

I will read that soon, I'd like to go for something higher level in Amtrak if anything, otherwise my knowledge will go to waste.


----------



## Amfleet

I think Amtrak President Gunn has no kids and I'm not sure he has a wife either. I could live without a wife, but the crews aboard Amtrak trains seem to develop into their own little family and you probably will make a lot of new freinds. I do have railroad knowledge, however, I also have a lot of knowledge in Feild Biology/Sciences. I'm at that point in life where I really don't know what I want to do. Time will play its self out. B)


----------



## Viewliner

I don't know for sure what I want to be, I would eventually like a wife and family.


----------



## Allen Dee

Viewliner said:


> Allen, welcome to the forums. In school the most I get is a little chuckle out of the photos on my binder.


Thanks for the welcome!

In case you are wondering why my avatar is an Amtrak bus, I worked for Greyhound for 15 years.

You kids keep your grades up and pursue what ever vocation you think fits.


----------



## Viewliner

You're welcome, its customary for the members to welcome the newbies.


----------



## tp49

If I could offer some advice (actually was given to me but I did not listen) work hard, get top grades, go to Harvard, Yale, U of Penn or Stanford Business School, and you'll have all of the ingredients for a road to the top with Amtrak (or any other railroad) 

Good luck to you guys, I hope you get what you want!


----------



## Viewliner

Thank You for your encouragement everybody, it means a lot.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

Hey, Viewliner and others; This piece of advice----save your money....if I had followed the advise I was given when I was some of your ages I would have been able to take an early retirement and would be riding Amtrak all over the place all the time . As it is I will be "slaving away" until 66......so.....save that dough......really.....I mean really.........


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

Welcome to the forum, Allen Dee. You will find it a lot of fun. I am an old-timer but I try to keep up. You will do well. On the subject of TRAINS, referred to several times already. I used to be given old copies of TRAINS as an award for performing chores when I was young.They were at an old book store--eventually I was to start a sbuscription. Today, I can proudly say that I have every edition of TRAINS ever printed, since its inception about November of 1940. It used to have a much smaller page than it has today. I think about 1949 it expanded its page size to about what it is at present.


----------



## Amfleet

Thank you for all your encouragement. It does mean a lot to me as well. B)


----------



## Allen Dee

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Welcome to the forum, Allen Dee. You will find it a lot of fun. I am an old-timer but I try to keep up. You will do well.  On the subject of TRAINS, referred to several times already. I used to be given old copies of  TRAINS as an award for performing chores when I was young.They were at an old book store--eventually I was to start a sbuscription. Today, I can proudly say that I have every edition of TRAINS ever printed, since its inception about November of 1940. It used to have a much smaller page than it has today. I think about 1949 it expanded its page size to about what it is at present.


Thanks for the welcome, Bill.

I am an old timer, too, though not in the railroad industry.

I have read that David Gunn has a similar collection of "Trains" magazines. I think that it is great that Amtrak finally has a seasoned railroader (and railfan) for a CEO.

I can remember reading old issues of "Trains" magazine when they were new. When I was a small child, the husband of one of my mother's best friends was a Motorman on the now-defunct Pacific Electric Railway that served a great portion of southern California.

On the Saturdays that my mother had to work, which was quite often, this guy was my babysitter. He took me to work with him.

His job was the Catalina Special. The PE ran special trains from downtown LA to the Catalina Island steamship dock. I got to ride in the cab. You can imagine what a thrill it was for a kid infatuated with trains high-balling down the 4-track main.

Every time I hear the song "26 miles accross the sea, Santa Catalina is a waitin' for me" I get goose bumps!


----------



## Allen Dee

Amfleet said:


> Thank you for all your encouragement. It does mean a lot to me as well. B)


When I was a senior in high school my civics textbook had a chapter that predicted the future of transportation in America. You have to bear in mind that this civics textbook was written in the early 60's.

The author of this civics textbook stated that all Pullman sleeper service would be eliminated by 1965, that all passenger train service would be eliminated by 1970, and that the majority of the freight railroads would abandon their routes by 1980.

The author went on to state that the airline industry would remain at its present level, that the interstate highway system would be 10 times what it is today, and that the majority of freight and passengers would use the highways instead of other modes.

Well, he was partially right, and I bought into his theory. I abandoned all thoughts of a career in either the railroad or airline industries.

Many years later, while I was working for Greyhound, I ran into several drivers who read the same textbook and made the same conclusion that I did.

The bottom line is: don't let anyone talk you out of a railroad career! It's not an easy life, but if you can hang with it, go for it!


----------



## Allen Dee

tp49 said:


> If I could offer some advice (actually was given to me but I did not listen) work hard, get top grades, go to Harvard, Yale, U of Penn or Stanford Business School, and you'll have all of the ingredients for a road to the top with Amtrak (or any other railroad)
> Good luck to you guys, I hope you get what you want!


I didn't start college until I was 28, Greyhound and the Vietnam war got in the way. My major was Transportation Management, and it was an awesome course of study.

The general education courses were typical, but the transportation courses were absolutely fantastic. Most of the students were "older" people like myself, but there were several "kids" just out of high school who made the classes very interesting.

These kids brought videos to class of both railroad and airline themes. The instructors allowed these kids to play their videos in class. I will never forget the video of a UP "Big Boy" taking on Sherman Grade out of Cheyenne, WY.

My advice, kids, is to pursue the highest position you can in the field of transportation.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

Allen Dee, regading that high school civics book....I think I saw a similar article in Trains Magazine way back then.Something by David Morgan. Something called "Who Shot the Passenger Train".Now, maybe I am confusing one article with another...but I really think that particular prediction "made the rounds" back then. Fortunately, it did not come true, as we all gladly know. But that was just how negative it all was back then...a point I was trying to make on the forum called "Thinking about our ages".


----------

